# Nounou à domicile



## le ch'tis (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde
Jusqu'à peu de temps j'employais une nounou à domicile pour garder 3 de mes 4 filles
Elle était employée en CDI à temps partiel,  mais je suis passé en équipe week-end au boulot alors nous n'avons plus besoin d'elle au quotidien.
Il est toutefois possible que nous ayons besoin de faire garder les filles de façon très occasionnelle et nous voulons faire ça correctement avec un contrat de travail.
Quel type de contrat est le plus approprié ? CDD, CDD Occasionnel, autre ?
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous devrez proposer un CO à votre nounou à domicile 

au lieu du CDI que vous avez actuellement
Mais attention elle est en droit de refuser

Le mieux serait de  la licencier
Et voir le moment venu si elle est disponible pour prendre en charge vos enfants


----------



## le ch'tis (1 Décembre 2022)

Oui nous allons la licencier quoi qu'il arrive.
Le CO dont vous parlez c'est le Contrat Occasionnel ?
Est-ce que quelqun connait ce type de contrat ?
j'ai cherché dans les documents du forum mais je n'en trouve pas ......
y a-t-il des nounous à domicile sur le forum ??
Quelqun a-t-il déjà utilisé ce contrat ??
merci


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour déjà c'est bien que vous la licenciez car c'est bien vous qui changez les clauses du contrat ... par contre sera-t-elle OK pour un CO ??? j'en suis moins sûre ???


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

*Occasionnel, faire appel à une baby-sitter tout simplement.*

J’ai 3 familles de 4, et 3 enfants chacune et qui font appel une baby-sitter.

Cette baby-sitter peut être des jours et horaires bien spécifiques, ce qui est le cas pour mes 3 employeurs

⚠️ OU exceptionnellement SI disponible mais la + difficile à trouver.

Donc à vous de voir, juste pour fidéliser une baby-sitter, faire appel à ses services d’une façon régulière (exemple tous les mercredis ou un autre jour) afin qu’elle puisse avoir un revenu fixe

*Ou très occasionnellement MAIS malgré tout au moins 1 fois par mois, car les baby-sitters sont très demandées et vont là où les employeurs sont fidèles pour leurs services. *


----------



## le ch'tis (1 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Oui c'est pas gagné, après le temps qu'elle ne trouve pas autre chose ça devrait le faire !
On a fait ça lettre de licenciement, on lui parlera du CO quand on lui remettra la lettre.


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Elle aura certainement plus intérêt à faire valoir ses droits à pôle emploi en fonction du contrat qui se termine (durée, nombre d'heures ...), qu'à accepter quelques heures en contrat très occasionnel. Ce qui lui permettra une certaine sérénité dans l'attente d'un autre emploi.


----------



## le ch'tis (1 Décembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
baby-sitter ok mais où on la trouve ??
Il doit bien y avoir des sites mais je n'y connait rien ........
après on est à la campagne donc ça va pas être évident !
quel contrat pour une baby-sitter ??

*Merci pour vos réponses 💪💪💪💪*


----------



## le ch'tis (1 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432
c'est une dame à la retraite qui souhaitait un complément de salaire, je ne sais pas si on peut cumuler retraite et chômage ...........


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'était pas précisé ! 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

OUI on peut cumuler retraite et salaire 

MAIS 

 ⚠️ ATTENTION si c’est une AM avec encore son agrément pas de souci

*📌 sinon il faut qu’elle se renseigne auprès de sa Caisse de Retraite. Elle seule pourra la renseigner avec précisions. *


----------



## le ch'tis (5 Décembre 2022)

ok merci pour vos réponses


----------



## liline17 (5 Décembre 2022)

Si on déclare une baby sitter, on peut toucher de la cmg et du crédit d'impôt


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Pas précisé en effet ! une fois à la retraite plus de chômage ... donc à elle de voir si elle souhaite continuer avec vous et voir les conditions ...


----------



## le ch'tis (13 Décembre 2022)

merci


----------



## lilitotomax (13 Décembre 2022)

Le contrat occasionnel n'existe pas en garde à domicile mais on peut lui proposer après un licenciemment d'attendre quelques semaines ( ca préserve ses droits chez pole emploi si elle en a ) puis de repartir sur un contrat d'heures irréguliere. 
Vous proposer un petit minimum qu'elle percevra . si vous avez une idée d'un jour de besoin , vous pouvez aussi lui proposer une astreinte ( elle percoit qq chose et reste dispo  )     vous lui annonce la date selonun delai de prévenance sur le jour d'astreinte et comme ca tout le monde est ok 
Ou si elle est tres flex et n'a pas trop d'autres familles vous tentez le je prends quand j'ai besoin et si elle est dispotantmieuxsinon tant pis

dans tous les cas , le CMG c 'est OK ( d'ou la proposition d'une petite astreinte et d'un minimum par mois ) 
je suis auxiliaire parentale


----------

